# Happy Valentines Day to those who are alone !!



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to wish all the people out there Man or Woman, who feel forgotten or are alone today a Happy Valentines Day !!!.. You might be alone today but know that in time you will be able to spend this commercial day with someone you care about and who cares about you... Dont think of what you lost today try and remember all the past Valentines days that were special..
If that hurts to much keep yourself busy and just think of the day as another day...

My best wishes to everyone and know that someone out there is thinking of you today and wishing you the best !!!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

skinman said:


> I wanted to wish all the people out there Man or Woman, who feel forgotten or are alone today a Happy Valentines Day !!!.. You might be alone today but know that in time you will be able to spend this commercial day with someone you care about and who cares about you... Dont think of what you lost today try and remember all the past Valentines days that were special..
> If that hurts to much keep yourself busy and just think of the day as another day...
> 
> My best wishes to everyone and know that someone out there is thinking of you today and wishing you the best !!!


:iagree: HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO EVERYONE.
NICE THREAD SKINMAN


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought myself some roses, chocolate and went to the ranch to see my horse! I told him he was my valentine this year. He just kind of looked at me like, yeah whatever now give me my carrots and apple please mommy!! I've learned to love myself after my separation cause if I don't nobody will. :smthumbup:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

atleast the love you get from the horse is unconditional. yeh he might want a carrot or apple - but the simplicity of the carrot and the apple to the horse are stil desirable. 
im glad your on the love yourself mode - thats so important. your confidence wil outweigh so many other things.


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!!!!! and my love to everyone there,,,,,,,,im sure you are all in a hard place at the moment and like me, cant always see tomorrow very clearly.................but hang in there, and my prayers and blessings to you all


----------

